# YJ Mount - Sno-Way



## palmettobay (Dec 9, 2009)

Still searching for a:
3 pin Sno-Way mount to go on a 1988 Wrangler YJ
new/used or anything I can fabricate to work
Thanks!
(I have also posted this on the Sno-Way discussion.....sorry if you see it twice)


----------



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

*Mount*

Had the same problem last year at this time.. This is what I did.

Call Sno-way. They still make the nose piece for that model. Talk to them about exactly what you need, they are very helpful up there..they have engineers that would be more than happy to assist you. They do not make the mount however, so just buy the nose piece. Then I took it to a family friend who does custom fab and showed him the plans.. He had it fabbed up for me in 2 days and it is sweet. My jeep is the best plow in our fleet and its an 88 yj with an older sno way on it. good luck, i can provide pics if you want


----------



## palmettobay (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks buddy....I appreciate the info!

I have found the nose piece like you suggested.

If you have any pics, that would be great.....I have someone who can fabricate the rest, but he would like as many pics as possible.

Please send them to [email protected] if you do not mind.

Thanks again & Happy Holidays!

Donny M.


----------

